

How Auto-Tagging Helps Investec Asset Management See Through the Cloud - Cloudfind_Bob
http://cloudfindhq.com/cloudfind-news/seeing-through-the-clouds-how-investec-asset-management-entered-the-digital-jetstream/

======
Cloudfind_Bob
Cloudfind is a startup providing SaaS-based automated classification (tagging)
of files stored in Box, Dropbox, Google Drive - enabling users to locate files
by topic, and across conventional folder hierarchies. With 35bn MS Office
files in Dropbox alone, businesses face a significant productivity dropoff as
users struggle to find what they need without repeated searching.

